
Rebuttal to “How not to design a wire protocol” by designer of said protocol - dfranke
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=8254#comment-2202914
======
mayoff
Discussion of the “How not to design a wire protocol” post:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19312643](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19312643)

------
kahlonel
I don’t care how many protocols you think you have designed, or how many years
have you worked in your field. If you can’t see how `{n: 1.2}` and `{n:1.23}`
in JSON have a one-byte difference while still giving essentially same data,
you have been wasting your time.

~~~
wodenokoto
I haven’t designed any protocols ever, but I can’t see how 1.2 and 1.23 are
essentially the same data.

